
Ask HN: Why Microsoft not contributed to Java language? - wartakode
I&#x27;m not Java expert, and only experienced with Java web (Spring) and some old-android app for 2 year.<p>And I&#x27;m aware Microsoft have .NET as their managed language and not using JVM for their product, and the interesting point from .NET are, they have any equivalent part from Java counterpart (and some have similar name i.e syntax, API name).<p>But I curious and don&#x27;t understand why Microsoft prefer create new &#x27;JVM&#x27; over contributed to JVM, as far I know there are OpenJDK which is open source.
======
Annatar
Because thankfully, _Sun Microsystems_ sued Microsoft and won. When everyone
else was cowering in fear of Microsoft and abandoning UNIX®️ for Windows™️
NT™️, _Sun Microsystems_ was the only company who had the gumption to openly
oppose the onslaught.

When the United States department of justice sued Microsoft for monopolistic
and anticompetitive practices, it could initially find no witnesses, as all
the cowardly CEO's were scared to testify against Microsoft for fear of
Microsoft revoking their OEM licenses to pre-install Windows on their
products; everyone was really scared of angering Bill Gates.

Scott McNealy, bless his heart, was the only CEO with the balls to testify as
a witness and it was a crucial, condemning testimony: the department of
justice and NetScape Communications Corporation won the day, in large part
because of Scott McNealy's bravery to go against Bill Gates and Microsoft.

------
al2o3cr
Here's a good place to start reading:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Java_Virtual_Machine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Java_Virtual_Machine)

~~~
wartakode
Thank you sir, just read the article, it's about legality, seem complicated
problem I think.

But nice to know previously Microsoft has their own JVM, and it's like .NET
are successor for their JVM.

------
stephen82
You were saying...?

[https://twitter.com/reza_rahman/status/1072980245303779330](https://twitter.com/reza_rahman/status/1072980245303779330)

~~~
wartakode
Wow,Microsoft have Product Manager for Java!

Nice to know Microsoft have a good attention to Java user.

As I'm maintain old Java app at my work, it's really matter when some big
company have support to Java, at least Java have future I guess.

